# dyed my hair



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

i dyed my hair on a whim lastnight. i've done a temp dye (lasted 6 weeks) before, but this is permanent. it's a similar color, but darker than last time. i used to have dark dishwater blonde hair, almost brown. now it's dark reddish brown. i'll post pics later.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cool! mines black


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)




----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I like it. But then again I like long hair in general. You probably better off asking a girl, guys tend to be blind when it comes to hairstyles and other women. Esp once they are married. (ducking a backhand from my wife) Although that artwork behind you is kind on neat.

Honestly though. It does look good.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok I'll give the girl opinion...it looks great. My hair's always tried to do the dishwater blonde thing, and I go to a more brown color because my skin tone won't handle red. It looks really good on you, though...seems to be a great match for your coloring.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

The only thing I dont like about dying hair is when people dye their hair a much lighter color than their natural color, like blond. then their eye brows are much darker.

but I like the red.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

lol when I was a kid my eyebrows were brownish and my hair was light light strawberry blonde. Finally my hair almost got dark enough to match but the eyebrows and lashes were still a darker, which is why I'm dying it brown nowadays.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

you can also dye your eyebrows. they make a special dye just for eyebrows and even eyelashes. i don't see the point of bothering with eyelashes though cause i just use black mascara, lol.

the artwork behind me is a map i made of my made-up world. here is the whole thing......ignore the fact that East and West are backwards on the compass....i'm dyslexic sometimes......

the way i made it was i took a plain piece of art paper, and drew in everything in permanent ink (i have a pen that when dry will NOT run if it gets wet) then i filled the bathtub with instant coffee and water and soaked it in there for a few minutes. i kind of tore up the edges and whatnot. the big tear down the middle was an accident because the paper was VERY fragile when wet. i had to fold it up just to get it out of the tub. i then laid it on a towel and blow dried it. then i crumpled it up and used a lit candle to burn the edges.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay east and west dont matter. Its what you think of in your own mind. Youve always been a little backwards anyway.  JK 

I like the added touch of the corners being filled with mythical beings/animals.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

They (schools) don't permit us to dye  But they sometimes want us to die!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> They (schools) don't permit us to dye  But they sometimes want us to die!


somebody at my school came one day completely blue, from head to toe, and the school didnt mind.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I went to a private school. The guys could not even have their hair long enough to touch their collar. No Jeans for girls and if your pants had belt loops you had to have a belt or the office would provide one. (Usually one with a huge belt buckle)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> I like it. But then again I like long hair in general. You probably better off asking a girl, guys tend to be blind when it comes to hairstyles and other women. Esp once they are married. (ducking a backhand from my wife) Although that artwork behind you is kind on neat.
> 
> Honestly though. It does look good.



i guess you would like my hair then, lol....its just a few inches shy of reaching to my butt


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You will have to get your picture up in the what do you look like section so we all can see.


----------

